# Why won't my CRS eggs hatch (See 2 babies)?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have about 8 pregnant CRS that have been carrying eggs for over 1 month now. Temperature 24C.

Strange I don't see the eggs hatch.

The CRS are still carrying the eggs.

What is the reason?

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I know for yellow shrimps, it can take 4-6 weeks. Maybe they will hatch in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

I think they need more oxygen and temperature is 25c is better.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you just need to wait a little longer. My CRS carry their eggs for around 5 weeks I believe.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Why won't my CRS eggs hatch (added pics)?*

Thanks for the advice.

Temperature at 24C. Now moved up 1C to 25C. Also, I have a huge sponge filter and an external filter. So plenty of oxygen.

Could it be some eggs are not really fertilized? Read on a few website, people say only fertilized eggs are in the belly.

Pictures of pregnant CRS (belly engorged). Almost 6 weeks.

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*My Crystal Red Shrimp finally hatched (two 2 babies)*

Only two babies from 8 pregnant shrimps.

I am just feeding them some baby Shirakura shrimp food. I hope they eat them.


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

no need to feed them ,baby shrimp eat the algae 。


----------

